
Preschoolers better at navigating iPhone than tying their shoes - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/01/preschoolers-better-at-navigating-iphone-than-tying-their-shoes.ars
======
atgm
Seems like an unfair comparison... using an iPhone and playing most games
takes one finger to poke and/or drag.

Tying shoelaces takes at least four fingers -- or even more, depending on what
technique you're using. That's a lot of fine coordination!

Swimming requires you to coordinate your entire body and breathing...

Riding a bike requires you to have an internal sense of balance and also to
coordinate your hands separately from your feet...

It seems like this comparison is like saying "Children are better at sitting
down than sprinting in a race!"

